# Wo die Siemens API?



## SaschaLR (12. Sep 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin hier einem Lunk aus dem Forum gefolgt, auf eine Siemens-Seite, wo sich angeblich die API nach kurzer Reg. daowloaden lässt. Leider ist es wie mit vielen Dingen nicht sooo einfach wie es sich liest und die API befindet sich nicht mehr direkt hinter diesem Link.

Ich habe mich auch auf der Siemensseite dumm und dusselig gesucht, konnte aber nix finden...

Kann mir bitte jemand genau erklären, wo ich die Java API für ein S65 herbekomme? 

Danke, Sascha


----------



## Gast (12. Sep 2005)

Schon gefunden ... wie das halt so ist..


----------



## Guest (5. Okt 2005)

wo hast du sie gefunden? Wäre über Hinweis dankbar.


----------

